# NAP Quiktune Sizzor rest



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone use one or have any sort of opinions.....?


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

I have been using a Sizzor for quite some time now and love it. It is definately underratted. The Sizzor was easy to setup, is quiet, durable and accurate. I don't plan on changing anytime soon!


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## phyconinga (Feb 8, 2010)

Both my cousin and uncle have been shooting the sizzors for about 3-6 months now....They seem to like it, but my cousin is having a little difficulty with getting it to open at the right time...I'm considering one myself for my new bow I'll be getting.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

*Sizzor Rest*

Been using one for over a year now without a single problem. Love it! I agree with the other poster that this is probrably the most underated rest on the market.


----------



## Lowedog (Apr 7, 2007)

Been shooting with one for the last year on my Guardian. Love it! Tunes easily and has total vane clearance. Shoots FOBS with no problems also. Great containment rest! :darkbeer:


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

phyconinga said:


> Both my cousin and uncle have been shooting the sizzors for about 3-6 months now....They seem to like it, but my cousin is having a little difficulty with getting it to open at the right time...I'm considering one myself for my new bow I'll be getting.


The Sizzor is a great rest—especially for those wanting absolute fletching/vane clearance.

As for your cousins situation, have him look closely at the tension/setting of the cord. If it's off a little (the hammer the cord runs through should be pointing at least "slightly" down at full draw), it can cause the timing of the arms opening to be off a bit. Should be able to adjust it and get it perfect.

Follow this link, and look at #5 & 6. 

http://newarchery.com/images/documents/083120090257490.pdf

If he still can't get it "right", and is still having problems, have him call NAP and ask for "Chris". :thumbs_up


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice review just finished up on the Sizzor rest:

http://archeryreport.com/2010/02/review-nap-quicktune-sizzor-rest/


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Misfitmedic, ask Highball what he thinks of the Sizzor rest!
We had nothing but trouble in trying to set this rest up for use with the FOBs.
We adjusted and tuned and worked until we gave up on it.
We never could get the timing set on it.
He actually had the arms of the rest get bent from contact with the FOB!
He then bought a Ripcord rest.
Just thought I would let you know. It looked like a good rest with the "full capture" setup, but it just did not work for us!:sad:


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

The link above to ArcheryReport.com is my review. To tell the truth, I really like the Sizzor rest. I had zero issues tuning it for FOBs or any other fletching and it gives the best clearance of any drop-away style I've tried. Plus there is no way it can bounce up off of the shelf like many rests can. Give it a shot, you'll like it! (98% guaranteed)


----------



## jaif (Jul 31, 2005)

I've used the same one on my Switchback, Drenalin, Z7 and now my SR 71. Best rest I've ever used.


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

been using one for the last year and i love it, I shoot 3-d and hunt with it on a Archery Research 31 and just recently switched to FOBs and it works perfect. Very quiet rest plus a great full capture rest for hunting.


----------



## km12288 (Aug 3, 2011)

Use this on my diamond Outlaw.
Clearance issues in the beginning with 4" vanes, but did some significant tinkering and got the clearance just right.
I hear blazers work best with it.
Easily adjusts with small allen wrenches. "
Rather annoying to load and cock each time, but worth the sweet shot groups in the end!


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

I have used the Sizzor exclusively for 3 years on a BMXL and then a NBA Genetix... wouldn't use anything else with FOB's. Easy to set up and tune, quiet, complete containment, great CS from NAP (had a spring issue). Just use a piece of mole skin on the lower arm and totally silent on draw. No issues with cocking and loading... would rather do that than try to keep arrow on the shelf with some of these holders that are out there. Definitely recommend for FOB's!


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

They have a new sizzor like rest that just came out from nap if anyone wants to check it out. Looks like an updated version.
http://www.newarchery.com/products/2-66/arrow-rests/armorrest.html


----------

